# Emigrating to Canada



## Angelicus22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all

Just a bit about myself, im a 24, will be 25, journalism graduate living in Dublin who recently obtained a work holiday visa for Canada. I plan on going in September, just want to get enough money together. But my main aim is to gain permeant residency in Candada. Il be moving to Toronto, and hoping to gain employment there. But im obviously not a skilled worker... so im unsure as to how much of a chance i would have in gaining permeant residency. Ive no criminal record and have been in emplyment pretty much since 13. But any advice or experience would be much appreciated. Thanks a million in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Angelicus22 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a bit about myself, im a 24, will be 25, journalism graduate living in Dublin who recently obtained a work holiday visa for Canada. I plan on going in September, just want to get enough money together. But my main aim is to gain permeant residency in Candada. Il be moving to Toronto, and hoping to gain employment there. But im obviously not a skilled worker... so im unsure as to how much of a chance i would have in gaining permeant residency. Ive no criminal record and have been in emplyment pretty much since 13. But any advice or experience would be much appreciated. Thanks a million in advance.


It will be difficult gaining employment in your profession so your best bet is to take any job you can, waiting tables, retail etc, to get your foot in the door. This would put food on your table and a roof over your head until you can explore further opportunities and hopefully find an employer willing to apply for a LMO for you. I don't know when your visa expires but you could postpone activating it by coming on vacation, looking around for work/accommodation and when you're setup going across the border at Buffalo and re-entering to activate the working visa.


----------



## Angelicus22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> It will be difficult gaining employment in your profession so your best bet is to take any job you can, waiting tables, retail etc, to get your foot in the door. This would put food on your table and a roof over your head until you can explore further opportunities and hopefully find an employer willing to apply for a LMO for you. I don't know when your visa expires but you could postpone activating it by coming on vacation, looking around for work/accommodation and when you're setup going across the border at Buffalo and re-entering to activate the working visa.


Yeah id imagine it would be difficult, i will be applying for every job going and take what i can get. as far as i know my visa activates as soon as i get into Canada. I have to register the flights i book over and back so im assuming it will activated then...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Angelicus22 said:


> Yeah id imagine it would be difficult, i will be applying for every job going and take what i can get. as far as i know my visa activates as soon as i get into Canada. I have to register the flights i book over and back so im assuming it will activated then...


I have heard/read of other working visa people doing what I described. I still think if you want to extend your stay, giving you more time to get set up, you can activate your visa at the Buffalo crossing. It is Canada that activates your visa. Check with the visa issuer to see if you can activate the way I describe. For example many fly the Atlantic into New York then make their way by car to Buffalo and activate their visa, possible weeks later.


----------

